# Hap question



## CoreyL4 (Aug 25, 2011)

What are some good fish to go with #44 Thickskins that also wont crossbreed?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

CoreyL4 said:


> What are some good fish to go with #44 Thickskins that also wont crossbreed?


these are substrate spawners with aggressive temperament, so maybe they might work

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=132

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=26


----------



## CoreyL4 (Aug 25, 2011)

Any other Vics?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

CoreyL4 said:


> Any other Vics?


There are some other nice victorians, and of course there is tank size to consider, but I am not sure about the cross breeding of the various species. Especially if they are in the same genera and both mouth brooders.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Thick skin can cross breed with any other vic species so housing it with other vics is not recomended  
xris


----------

